# Looking to meet other expats - near Sotogrande area



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

I've just moved to the cadiz area (inland from sotogrande) and would like to know if there are others who would like to get together for a drink and vent/chat about life in espana?


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Buttysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved to the cadiz area (inland from sotogrande) and would like to know if there are others who would like to get together for a drink and vent/chat about life in espana?



Hello Butty , welcome to the forum. 
Sotogrande area is a nice place for living if you like living relaxed, reading and go to beach . Gibraltar is near and as expat , you will find some "cultural/language support" or at least that´s my opinion.

I´m working in Marbella, living in Estepona and sometimes i go to Sotogrande/La Linea area, next time i will send a PM to you and we could do some TAPA´s research and i will teach you a few tricks to hook with spaniards.

Bye Bye Butty, enjoy the country.


PD: By the way, if one day any other people come to Estepona, let me know, it would be a pleasure take care of you.


----------

